# Spooky Town



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow, I never realized there were so many different themes. I guess I only see these displayed at Michaels and at a home improvement warehouse. I have a very small display with a mix of couple of D56 buildings and Lemax characters and accessories. The new pieces look fun. I like the greenhouse. I saved a couple of pictures of various accessories that I may use as inspiration. Thanks for posting.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks cinders . Yes they have many themes and I love them!! I hate the fact that Michaels only carries a few of the houses.. the rest you have to get on line. Still a few from last year that I want and hope to pick up. I have been collecting them since I believe 1997 ,, Also have a few pieces from department 56


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't _ever_ want to get started collecting this stuff but don't I just love the creativity of the Spooky Town pieces! Thanks for the link to the new collection. Lots of great stuff there for ideas for the yard. They always bring a smile to my face.

BTW I know small gift-type shops carry different pieces of the collection, generally at retail unless there's a sale. You do save on shipping though. Sears Online had a number of pieces last year that Michaels didn't (not sure if the store locations carry them or if it's just online).


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Sears .. I find the christmass.. but the halloween is online only.. If there are any gift shops that you could name I would see if there in my area.. Thank you


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Ha, look at all the new werewolf things! Apparently someone was anticipating The Wolfman's popularity to be pretty big this year. 

Thanks for posting this, Witchypoo! Certainly some fun new items, though I'm amazed how few of the now retired houses I haven't seen before! I didn't know Michael's didn't carry all the items. Dang it, I would love to get that now retired Pirates' Hideout. I guess I'll have to look around for someone reselling it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

whichypoo said:


> Sears .. I find the christmass.. but the halloween is online only.. If there are any gift shops that you could name I would see if there in my area.. Thank you



I don't live anywhere near Glendale but here's what I did for stores in my area. Checked the yellow pages for shops listed under gifts, collectibles, etc. and call them directly. I'd also try contacting Lemax directly and see if they can provide you with a list of shops that purchase their products in your area. Not all will carry Spooky Town but it's a start in the right direction.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Geezzzzzzeee Ghost of Spookie make me look bad!! LOL I never thought to ever ever call stores to ask.. I just run around town with my head cut off and blow all my money on gas.. Thanks for the tip I will .. I repeat Will call around thank you again LOL..


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this. Michaels puts them out in July.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Zombie Machairodont watch the Spooky town site and e hobby sites right now there all out.. but they do restock just have to watch them.. the ehobby site is cool because they have alot of videos of most of the animated houses.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

whichypoo said:


> Geezzzzzzeee Ghost of Spookie make me look bad!! LOL I never thought to ever ever call stores to ask.. I just run around town with my head cut off and blow all my money on gas.. Thanks for the tip I will .. I repeat Will call around thank you again LOL..



Aww Whichypoo don't be hard on yourself . Sadly I only know this from experience searching for some Dept. 56 halloween items that I wanted _really_ badly one year. I always try searching online first but sometimes it doesn't get you where you want to be. Out of frustration I hit the old phone book and did find a few shops under those categories that I mentioned above that got me to one or two stores that had the item I wanted. It's so low tech but it did save me driving up and down the peninsula looking through shops. I would still try seeing first if Lemax's customer service can point you to the shops they send merchandise to. Sometimes manufacturers will give out this info to the end user and sometimes not. Sometimes they will refer you to a regional rep who handles the individual shop accounts. Obviously someone one in the company knows what was ordered and who ordered it. I can be very persistent


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Whichypoo, it is a sad thing though.  It is so hard to collect the neat pieces that come out each year and to want to collect other things too. I sooo have the need to collect some of the neat larger props, adding to my collection of vampyre wines/vodkas, wanting to add to my (little) collection of vaseline glass, plus the never ending collection of books and dvds. What is a girl to do?  There is just never enough money....
You know what is really crazy is, that most people think that we are totally insane for being obsessed with this holiday.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I have the Grimsley Manor


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Well Ghost of spooky I will take your advise and I will make calls.. even to lemax *S*


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

slaz said:


> Thanks Whichypoo, it is a sad thing though.  It is so hard to collect the neat pieces that come out each year and to want to collect other things too. I sooo have the need to collect some of the neat larger props, adding to my collection of vampyre wines/vodkas, wanting to add to my (little) collection of vaseline glass, plus the never ending collection of books and dvds. What is a girl to do?  There is just never enough money....
> You know what is really crazy is, that most people think that we are totally insane for being obsessed with this holiday.


YES I know what you mean.. cause we collect the lemax.. props for halloween and christmas .. dragon furniture . books and movies. oh and the little known fact to collect shoes and clothes  then there is that one elusive item We All need Storage!!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

You know what is really crazy is, that most people think that we are totally insane for being obsessed with this holiday. [/QUOTE]

Obsessed never never just doesn't happen, nope there is no obsession here its just part of our lives and without it would be like no water.. now would you call that obsessed


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

in 2008 I bought the Bloody Mary Ship for only $20.00 and it was during mid october.

for 2009 I got Dry County Gulch Jail, Flaming Skulls, Heads Will Roll, The Mortuary, and a bunch of other stuff. This year I hope to get alot more and make a cool display at my haunt.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

.. dragon furniture . [/QUOTE]

Whichypoo,
What is dragon furniture?


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

slaz said:


> .. dragon furniture .


Whichypoo,
What is dragon furniture?[/QUOTE]

...and how do we get some of our own? 

Actually, I've been salivating over some of the dragon chairs and tables of Toscano catalogs, but I'm always interested in other beautiful pieces that I know (with much sadness) I can't afford.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Dragon furniture.. we love Toscano... and have many of the dragon pieces .. but it started at spencers when I picked up the dragon heads with the globe lights. towel holders, magazine holder.. also there used to be a place at a perment swap meet that carried many of the dragon pieces.. they were cheaper and no shipping. I have many of the black dragon wall art from spencers also.. love every piece I own ..


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> in 2008 I bought the Bloody Mary Ship for only $20.00 and it was during mid october.
> 
> for 2009 I got Dry County Gulch Jail, Flaming Skulls, Heads Will Roll, The Mortuary, and a bunch of other stuff. This year I hope to get alot more and make a cool display at my haunt.


One of the things people come back every year to see is our haunted village. It is so wonderful to watch the kids as they pick out the new houses every year.. and there are a few that have ask me where a certain house was.. Hard to tell them I dropped it .. 

So halloweenrocks keep going and remember to sign up for micheals e-mails for the coupons.. and get the houses 40 to 50% off..


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well after looking over this year's collection I am very happy to say...
There is NOTHING I will be tempted to buy this year!!!! Woo Hoo!

After Halloween, I made the decision to start selling off the pieces that I didn't truly love and focus on just a couple of small displays like the western town, the Gothic Ruins, and all the graveyard accesories. So glad they didn't throw any more temptation at me this year!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> Well after looking over this year's collection I am very happy to say...
> There is NOTHING I will be tempted to buy this year!!!! Woo Hoo!
> 
> After Halloween, I made the decision to start selling off the pieces that I didn't truly love and focus on just a couple of small displays like the western town, the Gothic Ruins, and all the graveyard accesories. So glad they didn't throw any more temptation at me this year!


 
 I thought the Road House and Hospital are way cool. I want those two for sure. I'd love to see your western town set up. That's the main one I'm trying to collect my self. Anyone big on Pirates? They have real neat pirate stuff.


----------



## nnydoe1031 (Jul 7, 2005)

this will be my first really halloween in my new house. first time home buyer. i got a couple spooky town house. want a couple more.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm with you Madame Leota.Every Spring,I can't wait to see the new Spookytown pieces....I get excited...and scared at the same time...lol.Scared because I'm afraid of the damage I'm going to do to my wallet in the upcoming Summer.When viewing this years new buildings,I must say that overall I was disappointed,AND kinda relieved!LOL!I have TONS of this stuff,both Lemax and Department 56...set up two huge displays with enough leftover to do two more.I bit on the Carnival stuff....the pirate stuff...and the western town as well.....but this new theme...this "Main street USA" thing......just not feelin it.Even this past years pieces were a bit of a drag...seemed as though the colors were washed out or something.Lotsa beiges and light blues.Slight degradation in both imagination and quality.But that's what happens when you come out with SIXTEEN new buildings as opposed to just 5 or 6.This isn't to say that it's not a good time for a newcomer to get into that new "main street" theme.....it's a valid theme.It's just that,for me...it just doesn't fit with what I do...and I am NOT going to be starting up a whole new village anytime soon.....just don't have the room.The one thing I DID get excited about was the fact that they finally got around to come up with some new neat carnival accessories....the clown figures....the game booths....more pirate figures.So YES.........it's going to be a small budget for Lemax this year.Well,of course....there's still six months before the stuff comes out...at least that's how I feel now!!!LOL!!!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Is it me or is Lemax getting a bit too corny with their new stuff? I love the more "realistic" (for lack of a better word) pieces, tombstones, fences, etc. but this new stuff is too colorful and silly for my taste.

Lucky for me, I've run out of space for any additions. So really this is probably for the best. haha.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Dminor said:


> Is it me or is Lemax getting a bit too corny with their new stuff? I love the more "realistic" (for lack of a better word) pieces, tombstones, fences, etc. but this new stuff is too colorful and silly for my taste.
> 
> Lucky for me, I've run out of space for any additions. So really this is probably for the best. haha.


 
I started in 2008 and I only bought one piece then so to me it's all cool. I have only sceen pictures of the older stuff and I thought it was awesome but I'd like to see it in person before I make any judgements the one's they have now or the old ones.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Dminor said:


> Is it me or is Lemax getting a bit too corny with their new stuff? I love the more "realistic" (for lack of a better word) pieces, tombstones, fences, etc. but this new stuff is too colorful and silly for my taste.
> 
> Lucky for me, I've run out of space for any additions. So really this is probably for the best. haha.


TOTALLY agree with you! I don't care for the whimsical, cartoony (is that a word?) pieces at all. In fact, my favorite piece of all time is Gothic Ruins - no music, no animation, just a creepy crumbling church. Perfect!

Last year, I felt my display was way over-crowded and nothing stood out anymore. That's the main reason I decided to downsize and concentrate only on a few pieces I really like.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Those are always so great to look at! I've never bought one, but I love to look at them every year in the stores.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't have room anymore for the Halloween village pieces. Gotta have room for other types of Halloween decor. Anyway don't forget to get coupons for A C Moore and Michaels after the 4th of July to save on these pieces before they go on sale.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I see the spooky town collection as something that will be passed down in my family for many years to come.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a rather large collection of the department 56 halloween stuff, too bad they are gone now. I also just love the Lemax stuff but they are a bit expensive. If i had the room i would try to get them all, i have a real soft spot for the those creepy little houses. Every year when i set up my village before i go to bed i go in the basement and light up the village and just sit and watch it for a while.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

kprimm said:


> I have a rather large collection of the department 56 halloween stuff, too bad they are gone now. I also just love the Lemax stuff but they are a bit expensive. If i had the room i would try to get them all, i have a real soft spot for the those creepy little houses. Every year when i set up my village before i go to bed i go in the basement and light up the village and just sit and watch it for a while.


 
I think they stopped making Department 56 before my time,. However I'v always herd they were really exspensive


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

kprimm said:


> I have a rather large collection of the department 56 halloween stuff, too bad they are gone now. I also just love the Lemax stuff but they are a bit expensive. If i had the room i would try to get them all, i have a real soft spot for the those creepy little houses. Every year when i set up my village before i go to bed i go in the basement and light up the village and just sit and watch it for a while.


kprimm there not gone there are even some new ones for 2010 already out. 
Halloween, Christmas Villages, Department 56 Lighted Houses and Accessories, Dept 56


I know that they cut back on all the extras like the halloween dishes that were all over ross last year.. but the villages are still going


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I've mainly been buying the Pirate items I can afford and waiting for a Haunted Carnival or Circus theme..I hope that's where they are heading with the new clown pieces and games...I really want a big circus tent and such.. ;D


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I only buy mine from Michael's, and I know that they don't carry everything, but the ones from the 2010 I like are:

Grisley's Greenhouse
All Hallows Hospital
Forgotten Souls Cathedral
Halloween Jamboree
Doug M. Upagain Funeral Home
Little Monsters' School House
Transylvania Zoo
Temple of Terror

so whichever of those Michael's has, I'll check out.

plus, the Michael's exclusives


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Michael's didn't seem to have quite as much this year...and I like going there to check out the pieces and what they do before I buy..


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope they put them out before July 2. I will be out of town July 2- July 6 and won't be able to go to the store until the 8th..maybe the 7th but probably the 8th. so hopefully my store puts them up like june 30 or july 1 or something 

last year they went up on july 2 - which was a thursday and july 1 this year is a thursday, so maybe i can get lucky


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Im excited for this years offerings. I think its the best theyve had in thast 3 years!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I agree that their older pieces are creepier. But since I collect real carnivorous plants, I will be getting the greenhouse for sure. And the creepy clown. My Spookytown is needing a clown


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

I see they are retiring the first one I ever got. The Witches Coven was a gift to me from my husband three years ago. That same year I bought him the rock band. I love my Spooky town and try to add something every year. Usually it is just a figurine, but I would LOVE to get into the houses/buildings. I just don't think my budget would like it though. *LOL*


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Mostly into pirates..I've been very limiting regarding bigger pieces....my first was the Ghostly Galleon Micheal's exclusive..then I bought the light house, 2 more ghost ships and the last was Dead Man's Point. I've picked up few smaller pieces..Micheal's doesn't carry everything so that also hinders as well... heh heh 

Regarding the pirate pieces...does anyone have some of the newer pieces like the shanty band ? Are they skeleton pirates , zombies or regular humans ? I can't exactly tell from the pics and haven't seen them in person.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Should be in Michaels in about 3 weeks!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

That soon ?

It's usually at least August before our local shop puts out any fall items. :?


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

The last 2 years, mine put them out right before 4th of July. I mean, I guess they might not this year, but I know that a lot of people report getting them around that time, so hopefully...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Hmm, no new Western style buildings this year. 
Looks like a couple of accessories, though.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, our local Micheal's starts putting out the Spooky Town around July 4th too. Looking forward to seeing it in person, but probably won't be buying much (am running out of space).


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I want the vampire condo's !! There are others I want but that one is on my list to get.


----------



## JosePrendes (Jul 14, 2009)

If only I could dedicate a whole room to Spooky Town! What a dream come true!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I was at my Michaels today and they said 2 weeks! I cant wait, this year is the first in a couple that I plan on picking up new pieces.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Dminor said:


> Is it me or is Lemax getting a bit too corny with their new stuff? I love the more "realistic" (for lack of a better word) pieces, tombstones, fences, etc. but this new stuff is too colorful and silly for my taste.


I totally agree - I think generally less is more with these things. (I always think of the Haunted Mansion exterior at Disneyland.) 

Sometimes they seem to just plaster them with gargoyles and skeletons without much thought. We've been collecting them since 2001, and they were definitely more understated then. The gothic cathedral and the barn are the last two big pieces we really liked. A *little* restraint is good.

That said, they ALWAYS look much worse in their marketing materials than they do in real life, so I'm looking forward to the first week in July.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Will someone be posting those wonderful 50% off coupons from Michaels again?


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

*Obsession comes to a hault*

Well, I have been a halloween freak my whole life and my mother purchased a bunch of spooky town houses and accessories in 2002 that she got on clearance. I couldn't believe there was a halloween village. My OCD personality took over and for years I HAD to have every piece. But as the years passed Lemax started putting out way too much stuff. All these different themes and such made it impossible for me to continue this trend. 

I made an agreement with myself to not collect pirates or the western theme, but continued buying almost everything else. It has now come to the point where my attic is filled and I am almost embarrased with what I have done. Thousands and thousands of dollars. And we are talking about everything purchased with 40% of coupons from Michaels. I used to go to my buddy's store and take all the ad's out of his papers. I would walk in and out of the store buying piece after piece.

Thanks for listening to my venting....or therapy. Now that i have a small baby i will buy only 2 or 3 this year.....I hope.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

The first step is admitting that you're a spookytownaholic.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Jen1984 said:


> Will someone be posting those wonderful 50% off coupons from Michaels again?


I know I posted some last year, I will do what I can this year.

They will also be in your local paper as well. I saw some for 40 and 50% off this past week.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I am so excited! Hopefully I don't have any trouble with coupons this year. I remember in 2008 I had issues, 2009 was fine.

So we'll see. I always get the Sunday paper and I think you can use Jo Anns coupons as well


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*Son of a Biscuit!*


Here's my birthday wishlist:








































Also, Ghastly Lane, Haunted Cabin, and the Hospital, but I couldn't get the hotlinks to show up...


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

AND THE TEMPLE OF TERROR!!


(Okay, that's it).



(I swear).


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

O.K. guys, I can't remember if they do the coupons the same day they put the display out. I always seem to miss the first sell of these things.


----------



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

Just remember that sometimes Michaels will immediately put Spooky Town on a 25% off sale that will negate your coupon. The closer it gets to halloween the less likely you are to use your coupon. You have a small window where it is not on sale


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

It is almost time now. Next week (maybe even this week?) there should be some people reporting finds. I don't want to call ahead to early so I am going to call on Monday June 27th and ask if they know when the seasonal Halloween truck is coming in


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

djgeneral said:


> I know I posted some last year, I will do what I can this year.
> 
> They will also be in your local paper as well. I saw some for 40 and 50% off this past week.


 
Another way to get lots of Michaels coupons is to sign up on there main website with your e-mail address.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

(rubbing hands together with a little snicker) ohhhh there coming . almost here .. hehehhe


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

The kids and I were at Michael's this morning, and they already have pumpkins, autumn flowers and Halloween ribbon out. It's only a matter of time now, hurhurhurhur...


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Can't wait to see what their exclusives are. Already bought all of my Spooky Town for the year, its cheaper for me to just order it from the states as the mark up in Canada pretty much negates any coupons Michaels offers.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Spooky Town village 2009*

here are some pics of our village last year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank You Shadowbat, been collecting them since 1995 (ouch) and everyone gives me them as presents all year long. That is one thing I got to hand it to my family and friends they know if its halloween related Ill be slap happy . The Hubby keeps building tables so it will all fit!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Whichypoo,
I hope one day I'll have a spooky town set up like yours. It's a work of halloween art.
So how much are ya gonna add this year?


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Whichypoo,
> I hope one day I'll have a spooky town set up like yours. It's a work of halloween art.
> So how much are ya gonna add this year?


giggles.. well it depends on how many coupons I can get my hands on ! Also depends on the bills *S*


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Can't wait to set mine up this year. I check Michael's almost daily.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Lemax is my wifes dept so I forwarded her the link! She handles the inside of our home as I COMPOSE & ORCHESTRATE the outside of our home!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Whichypoo, where do you have yours displayed? Is it already on boards and covered/moved to the basement after halloween or do you set the whole display up, each piece (open up and take out of the boxes) every year??
I find it is a very pain staking process taking them in and out of their boxes. They are very delicate and break quite easily!!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

slaz said:


> Whichypoo, where do you have yours displayed? Is it already on boards and covered/moved to the basement after halloween or do you set the whole display up, each piece (open up and take out of the boxes) every year??
> I find it is a very pain staking process taking them in and out of their boxes. They are very delicate and break quite easily!!


Hello slaz
The hubby made a table that fits over the couch in the living room. So yes every year we put the 3 tables together. and put up each piece one at a time.. takes a very long time. But as I get new pieces I can add to the area . As in a new pirate house or ship can be added to that part of the scene. I don't know if you can see how it is set up or not I could put up some more pics in daylight. And you would see the pirate, the vampires, the witch forest, the town, the graveyard, the carnival and the mummy area's. I do break pieces off sometimes, but I keep the glue handy! I also make the styrofoam cliffs to fit some of the pieces. Its a long processes but one of the things that people come back to see every year. And on that note when halloween is over put everything away and yes I will say it. Put up the christmas village.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

here are some daylight ones





































theres more in my album


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Whichypoo for the daylight pics!! I love the colors of the lights in the night but it is alittle hard to see details. It looks like you have mixed in alittle dept 56 halloween village too. I only have about 3 dept 56 that I mixed in too. I love your setup. It would take me forever and a day to set yours up!! hehehe It is also a good thing your hubby shares your love of the holiday too!!! Nice.  You have Christmas houses too!!!  I have enough trouble just doing my tree and alittle decor around the house.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Very well done!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone have any Michaels with them out yet?


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just checked my Michaels. NOTHING! Wahhhh!.....


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Went to Michaels last week. I asked when they were expecting to have it in and was told around the end of August...........


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Went to Michaels last week. I asked when they were expecting to have it in and was told around the end of August...........


 
I went in a few weeks ago and the women said she thought it was around July 12.  Maybe I'll call back and use an eldery womens voice.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I was told the end of July.

Seems like they are really doing it later this year. The last 2 years I got mine right before July 4th!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Still nothing? Wow, they are late this year!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

No reports


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Went to Michaels last night and was told that they had just set the isle for it. Should be in within the next two weeks. YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

DAGNABBIT. That doesn't help at all today, though. Here I was, planning Michael's into the day the kids and I are about to spend with my Mom. Screw it, we're still going. At least I can enjoy the ribbon, pumpkins and fall flower aisle.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

SO, we went yesterday, and our Michael's doesn't even have Lemax in STOCK yet, much less are they planning to get it on shelves by the end of July.

LAME.


Superfly.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Went to Michaels last night and was told that they had just set the isle for it. Should be in within the next two weeks. YAY!!!!!!


 
Went in to my Michaels yesterday and saw some cleared isles  but it turns out they are just moving the store around. 

But I guess in the end it's a good thing becuase I'm not spending money. But I work really hard for my money so I want to spend it something that will last.  I guess I'll just keep checking back.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

Went into my Michaels today,and was told that SpookyTown will be on the shelves on Monday.The manager was nice enough to show me the shelf layout,as I was very anxious to know what the exclusive pieces would be.....now these pics were very small...so I can't say much.....but this was what I saw,looking at it very quickly......The Wheel of Horror(a ferris wheel...looked very cool...much nicer than D56's Black Cat Ferris Wheel.....Vicki's Cattery(could'nt see much at all)....there's a couple more exclusives...one being just a formal looking kinda house....again...I only had a quick look.What's surprising is that they aren't going to carry a lot of the other 2010 buildings...from what I recall...all they're going to carry is...Grisley's Greenhouse....Little Monsters School House...the Transylvania Zoo....The Haunted Cabin....actually,I think that's about it,althoughI might have missed one.I've seen the stores shelf plan for Spookytown for the past 2 0r 3 years..and usually,it was 8 or 9 pages...this year...only 3,so I guess they're scaling back.I can't comment on the accessories,again...SMALL pictures.The only two I definitely remember seeing was the Dread Zepplin,and the Carnival Ticket Taker.So there you go,Spookytown people....that's about the latest.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Crap..I bet that new Ferris Wheel will be expensive too...I already have a Spookytown pirate village..do I really need a carnival one ?

Like I have to ask myself... :lol


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

mariab1299 said:


> .I've seen the stores shelf plan for Spookytown for the past 2 0r 3 years..and usually,it was 8 or 9 pages...this year...only 3,so I guess they're scaling back.


I have noticed this trend in my area Michaels for about the last 3 - 4 years. When we first started collecting Spooky Town 7 years ago there was always a massive display that took pretty much the whole one side of the aisle. Now its only about half, if that.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Just a heads up to everyone. You can buy spookytown year round on the offical lemax website. The downside is they are not on sale and you can't use those awesome cupons but it is there.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I checked out the Lemax site..it doesn't have that new ferris wheel..yet. I'll have to head to Micheal's on Monday to see if they have it. 

Our local store also only usually carries a few of the new pieces.. last year I missed out on getting several of the pieces I wanted for a good deal simply because they didn't have them.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I checked out the Lemax site..it doesn't have that new ferris wheel..yet. I'll have to head to Micheal's on Monday to see if they have it.
> 
> Our local store also only usually carries a few of the new pieces.. last year I missed out on getting several of the pieces I wanted for a good deal simply because they didn't have them.


 
The Farris Wheel is the only thing for this year I don't see featured yet. I honestley did not know about it until I got back on this thread. Our Michaels had a pretty nice selection last year but it seem's like the shelf life was very limited in the number of quanitys. I'll check Michaels tomarrow and see if they have any new info.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

mariab1299, Went into my Michaels today,and was told that SpookyTown will be on the shelves on Monday. The Wheel of Horror(a ferris wheel...looked very cool...much nicer than D56's Black Cat Ferris Wheel.....Vicki's Cattery(could'nt see much at all. So there you go,Spookytown people....that's about the latest.[/QUOTE]


Wow Mariab1299, sure wished we had the same Michaels that you went to yesterday.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

The 2010 Spookytown buildings that Michaels is carrying are as follows:

$59.99 04174 Dreaded Zeppelin
$69.99 05002 Grisley's Greenhouse
$39.99 05004 Haunted Cabin
$99.99 05017 Little Monsters School House
$99.99 05041 Transylvania Zoo

The 2010 Michaels Exclusives are as follows:

$119.99 Wheel of Horror
$ 69.99 Vicki's Cattery
$ 39.99 Brickle Residence Ex
$ 29.99 Peter's Pumpkin Patch

Here is a black and white picture of the Wheel of Horror from the planogram. It really looks awesome but it is quite pricey.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Prestonjjrtr, where on earth did you get that pic??
I searched all over!!!
Do you have a site??


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

slaz said:


> Prestonjjrtr, where on earth did you get that pic??
> I searched all over!!!
> Do you have a site??



Hi Slaz, 

I'm so happy you liked the picture ! Besides Halloweenforum.com, I'm also a member of the Dedicated To Lemax forum, where I have posted a few other pictures and more information about the new Michaels 2010 Lemax selection. If you are a fellow Halloween Lemax fanatic like me, you may want to join the group. Once you have joined and responded to an email from the Administrator, you will have access to the site. We do this to prevent spammers from accessing the members on our site. I have the information posted in the Villages section. 

Here is the link to the site => http://z13.invisionfree.com/Dedicated_To_Lemax/index.php?act=idx

If you have any questions at anytime, just let me know. Hope to see you there. 

Preston


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Don't forget to sign up at the Michaels website so that you get emails with their coupons. There is a 40% off coupon for next week. It is just too bad that they didn't have any 50% off coupons for next week, since we sure could use them.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, that Ferris wheel is AWESOME. I want!!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Me too, I have to have the Wheel of Horror !! Eventhough it is quite expensive, I think it may sell out quickly next week with the 40% off coupons. I know that it will be the first piece that I buy next week.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Same here. I just called my Michaels are they are expecting things in Thursday so hopefully it will all be set up by the weekend


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just watch with the sales when trying to use the 40% coupons. Alot of the weeks Michaels will already have the Lemax stuff 15% off, which renders the 40% coupon useless. :/


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

This will be my third year I believe buying the Lemax stuff, and I have never had trouble with the 15% off because I always buy what I need right away. Hopefully they don't 15% them right away


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Especially with the Spooky Town so late this year, I think they may put it on sale a lot more quickly then in the past. 

Just call your local Michaels store and ask when the Seasonal truck is coming in next week so you know when your store will be getting the Lemax Spooky Town. Last year, not all of our local stores received their shipment the same week. Only three of our bigger stores received the shipment, so if you have more than one Michaels store in your area you might want to check with all of them. 

I'll be taking over the whole family armed with coupons next week so that I can get the Spooky Town goodies right away before they go on sale.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

As long as they don't have it on sale the first week, I'm good. I have access to plenty of coupons, I have my money saved and ready to go, and I plan on being there the first (most likely) or at the very latest second day they are put out. I already contacted 2 of the stores in the area and one told me Thursday next week and one said Saturday so next week, I should be able to pick up something.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

prestonjjrtr said:


> Hi Slaz,
> 
> I'm so happy you liked the picture ! Besides Halloweenforum.com, I'm also a member of the Dedicated To Lemax forum, where I have posted a few other pictures and more information about the new Michaels 2010 Lemax selection. If you are a fellow Halloween Lemax fanatic like me, you may want to join the group. Once you have joined and responded to an email from the Administrator, you will have access to the site. We do this to prevent spammers from accessing the members on our site. I have the information posted in the Villages section.
> 
> ...


Preston, I tried joining the forum and it took me some place that has no new posts since 2008 or something. I am confused here.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

djgeneral said:


> Preston, I tried joining the forum and it took me some place that has no new posts since 2008 or something. I am confused here.


Try the following DTL registration link to sign up: 

http://z13.invisionfree.com/Dedicated_To_Lemax/index.php?act=Reg&CODE=00

Let me know if you have any problems accessing the link or signing up. Once you sign up, you will receive an email from Cowboy, one of the Adminstrators of the site. Once he receives the email back from you, he will approve your status so that you will have access to the Dedicated To Lemax DTL site and then I'll be welcoming you to the group ! We do this to prevent Spammers from accessing the site so that it is better for our members. 

Hope this helps, and if I can help in any other way, just let me know. 

Preston


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I did use that link, and I got the email from Cowboy, but when I tried to log in it said I was not permitted or something.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

djgeneral said:


> I did use that link, and I got the email from Cowboy, but when I tried to log in it said I was not permitted or something.



I just sent Cowboy an email and will hopefully he or I will get right back to you. He may have to enter you into the member list. Talk to you soon, Preston


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Djgeneral, you should be find to log in now, you have just been approved.

Try to log in now at the following link:

http://z13.invisionfree.com/Dedicated_To_Lemax/index.php?


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks!!!  It is working fine now.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

djgeneral said:


> Thanks!!!  It is working fine now.



Your welcome !!


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

i will def be buying that ferris wheel with the 40 percent off coupon.....why is it that every single year michaels keeps jacking the prices up on the spooky town?!?? i mean houses like the zoo that would be 50 3 years ago is now 100 dollars!!! thats ridiculous....michaels is scammin i guess bc their the only store that really sells them. around pa anyways. i think i will just be getting 1 large house/item this year and alot of littler pieces due to the astronomical prices............anyone feel the same way?


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

spookytown king said:


> i will def be buying that ferris wheel with the 40 percent off coupon.....why is it that every single year michaels keeps jacking the prices up on the spooky town?!?? i mean houses like the zoo that would be 50 3 years ago is now 100 dollars!!! thats ridiculous....michaels is scammin i guess bc their the only store that really sells them. around pa anyways. i think i will just be getting 1 large house/item this year and alot of littler pieces due to the astronomical prices............anyone feel the same way?



You should be able to use the 50% off AC Moore coupon since Michaels accepts competitor coupons, which should help save a few more dollars. 

Here is the link for the AC Moore Coupon: http://images.acmoore.com/Coupons/30_10 couponsol.pdf

I know what you mean about Michaels high prices this year are sooooooooooo ridiculous. I remember when Spooky Town first came out in 2000 when the highest price for a house was about $20. Those sure were the days when you could get everything they had for sale and not dent your wallet too badly.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

wow i wish i started collecting when they were 20 bucks lol....i remember i bought frankensteins castle for 60 an that was the highest price any house was lol....now were goin 100 to 120 for a house....i mean is next year going to be 120-150 for an house? lol. just wondering when itll stop getting ridiculous an they start lowering prices... if lemax-spookytown.com had the ferris wheel id just buy it off there instead of michaels.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

spookytown king said:


> wow i wish i started collecting when they were 20 bucks lol....i remember i bought frankensteins castle for 60 an that was the highest price any house was lol....now were goin 100 to 120 for a house....i mean is next year going to be 120-150 for an house? lol. just wondering when itll stop getting ridiculous an they start lowering prices... if lemax-spookytown.com had the ferris wheel id just buy it off there instead of michaels.


Joe at http://www.lemax-spookytown.com/ should hopefully have the ferris wheel next year. I've purchased from him since he started his Spooky Town website. He is great to deal with and it is really nice that he does offer preorder discounts before the Lemax arrives and depending on your purchase you may also get free shipping. 

Just as a note, for the past several years I've posted the new Spooky Town selection at the Dedicated to Lemax site usually at the end of January or beginning of February as soon as it has been announced with pictures. 

It seems that Michaels inflates the prices so that when you do use a 50% off coupon, it then is only slightly less expensive than the online dealers. Also, since you get it right away in the store, you don't have to pay shipping costs but you still have to pay sales tax.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

ya i guess thats understandable but the michaels in pa near me seems to love to only sell the spookytown at regular price for the first few days and then immediatly slap the 20% off tag on everything so you cant use the coupons anymore.....def sucks


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

spookytown king said:


> ya i guess thats understandable but the michaels in pa near me seems to love to only sell the spookytown at regular price for the first few days and then immediatly slap the 20% off tag on everything so you cant use the coupons anymore.....def sucks



Here is a link to the Michaels 40% off coupon so you should be able to at least use it this week when the Spookytown arrives, but I'm dreading that they may put the Spookytown items on sale quickly so that we can't use the coupons. I don't think they are going to sell any of there houses if they only have them on sale at 20% off this year, since their markups are way too high to justify buying them with anything but a 40% or 50% off coupon. 


http://www.mommysavesbig.com/printable-coupons/michaels-coupon-15.pdf


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

i do indeed have the 40% off coupon but i did print out the ac moore 50% off coupon so i will hopefully use them both in 2 days lol at michaels....Thanks tho


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

spookytown king said:


> i do indeed have the 40% off coupon but i did print out the ac moore 50% off coupon so i will hopefully use them both in 2 days lol at michaels....Thanks tho



You're welcome !! Hopefully you have several Michaels stores in your area so that you can all of the pieces that you need before they go on sale, or like me, we are having a family trip to Michaels this week so we can purchase multiple items at the same time.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

prestonjjrtr said:


> The 2010 Spookytown buildings that Michaels is carrying are as follows:
> 
> $59.99 04174 Dreaded Zeppelin
> $69.99 05002 Grisley's Greenhouse
> ...


The Wheel of Horror looks pretty cool..but jeez the pricing is a bit ridiculous.. that has to be the most expensive piece I've ever seen !

I'll def try to check it out tomorrow though, I'm heading to Micheal's while I'm out..


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Anybody else trying to figure out how to build there own wheel of horror?


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

that would be sweet to build your own wheel of horror but no idea how id start that......has anyone built their own spookytown house ever? just curious...sounds like a neat project


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

spookytown king said:


> that would be sweet to build your own wheel of horror but no idea how id start that......has anyone built their own spookytown house ever? just curious...sounds like a neat project



I was thinking a large version for my circus/freak show theme. Obviously not full size but something maybe 6'-0" DIA. ?


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

I stopped in Michaels yesterday, they had all the fall stuff out and the Halloween/Spooky Town isle was empty with empty shelves but ready to be put out, all the price stickers were there...I saw $119 for the Wheel of Horror and was thinking, damn that's the most expensive piece to date! Does look awesome though!! She said it's all going out by Friday....


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I, too, am amazed at the prices of Spooky Town pieces in the last few seasons. It used to be that ST was a huge bargain compared to other villages like Dept. 56, but now they seem to be getting closer and closer in price. Glad I ran out of storage space so I am no longer tempted to keep adding to my collection!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I think the Wheel of Horror is the same base as the Starburst with a re-theming.. I hope to see it today..but the price is putting me off big time. I was thinking of doing a carnival/circus setup in my Killer Klown room in one corner..but this guy is just too much I think unless it really impresses me in person. I might just get the older Starburst...or the Scaredy Cat Wheel it's about 100.00 as well and only a couple inches smaller. 

I considered doing a Ferris Wheel for our haunt..but I couldn't make it work the way I wanted. So if I do eventually work one into our carnival theme I would like to do a room they pass where they can see the whole midway through a window ( maybe use a tv screen for the image ), then later one have a section of the Ferris wheel crashing into the tent with sparks and bodies hanging out of it... lol


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wa at Michaels earlier. They have cleared all their summer stuff out and are now ready to start stocking the Halloween merch. The girl said by this weekend, if not sooner, everything will be out.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I really want that Wheel of Horror. I hope they put out a 50% coupon soon.


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

you can use competitors coupons for michaels so ive heard....ac moore has a 50 percent that was posted by another member on an earlier page of this thread. 

The wheel of horror is so sweet i might just have to buy it, with a coupon tho...without one i would not buy it in a million years.......I wanted the zoo too but its not worth $100, i mightas well buy dept 56 stuff....hopefully the accessories arent jacked up in price as well.


----------



## elkkthunder (Jun 23, 2008)

my store had stickers placed, planogram on the shelf and was unloading the truck this am- hope stuff is out tomorrow


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

does anyone have the 50% off coupons?


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

And whoever gets them first, upload some color pictures from the catalog


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I was there today, I waited around about 2 hours while they put stuff out..but no Horror Wheel..they said it was prob still o nthe truck and would be unloaded later on. 

I'll be back later in the week..but they aren't carrying hardly any accessories..no where near the amount that's coming out..for example I saw no pirate items at all..and the haunted carnival theme is limited to the Wheel, ticket booth , and one killer klown...the last of which I bought two of he was so neat looking.. ;D

From what I saw of their regular Halloween items they will doing a theme similar to Target..and it looks victorian..with haunted portraits of the heads of the house and skeleton maids and butlers...they had two endcaps..lots of skulls mostly. 

Where is the cheapest place to Lemax online ?


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

You can try this web site...they have videos as well for most of the pieces...I have ordered from them in the past, I didn't see the wheel though, however I just browsed through quickly....http://www.Lemax-SpookyTown.Com/


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Here is the link to the 50% AC Moore coupon good through July 31st . 

http://images.acmoore.com/Coupons/30_10 couponsol.pdf

The manager at our local Michaels store says there will be no Michaels sales ads for next week. If this is true, then I hope that Michaels has more coupons that we can use next week for Lemax Spookytown items!

Also, he says that his store will be accepting all A.C. Moore coupons even though A.C. Moore doesn't even have a store in our state. He thinks all Michaels stores will accept these coupons, so you need to ask your manager at your local Michaels stores since they are supposed to accept them. If you do have any trouble, you should call 1-800-Michaels.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Anyone see the new Spookytown items at Michaels yet ?


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

My store is getting the truck in Thursday, so probably not until the weekend or early next week.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I don't _ever_ want to get started collecting this stuff but don't I just love the creativity of the Spooky Town pieces.


Same here. I've got a big enough addiction w/Halloween stuff in general & I really don't have a place to display them. Not now anyway. Same goes for a Christmas village, the hubby wants one, but it has to be the _right_ one for him, & right now we just can't find a good place for something like that.

And not have kittens that would decide to play Godzilla w/the village!

Have they ever had a firehouse? I scrolled through that link & didn't see one. That's probably the only one I'd buy & then it'd be for my uncle who is a volunteer firefighter.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I don't _ever_ want to get started collecting this stuff but don't I just love the creativity of the Spooky Town pieces! Thanks for the link to the new collection. Lots of great stuff there for ideas for the yard. They always bring a smile to my face.


Ditto. 

I've got a Halloween addiction as it is, I don't need to add this to it!

Although I would buy a firehouse if they made one. My uncle is a firefighter & he'd get a kick out of it, but I've never seen one.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Same here our stores are getting the Lemax Spookytown in on Thursdays seasonal truck.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll go down and check.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Here is a picture of the Wheel of Horror:


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

well I showed my hubby the link that shows all the Halloween town house's n stuff and he loved them. He is actually thinking of turning our carport into a small Halloween Town with mountains n curvy roads n trees lakes cemetery n so on. He said maybe by next year we can start buying stuff little by little. making it 3 tables in a U shape and working from there. I was surprised he actually said this. So kinda looking forward to doing something like this for Halloween


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if they are going to make some new traine cars for this year? I think it would be cool to start a collection of that.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

snigglez said:


> well I showed my hubby the link that shows all the Halloween town house's n stuff and he loved them. He is actually thinking of turning our carport into a small Halloween Town with mountains n curvy roads n trees lakes cemetery n so on. He said maybe by next year we can start buying stuff little by little. making it 3 tables in a U shape and working from there. I was surprised he actually said this. So kinda looking forward to doing something like this for Halloween


That is so exciting for you to have hubby willing to help and build your Halloween village !!! It is great when you are both interested in doing it since it is such a great hobby to share.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I just called my 2 locations. One said they were getting stuff it right at the moment and would be out "soon"...the other said......THEY ARE OUT!!!

Going tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I stopped by again today..just a couple new things and one island of halloween craft items...which had a neat little would coffin that laughs when you open it..I'm getting one to make a small clown coffin..lol 

They were setting up the Lemax display...but nothing was there but the moss covered bases. 

Prob by Saturday they will be done..but I'm going out of town.. :/


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

As far as Spookytown goes it looked like the guy was just setting up the shelving unites so nuthing but alot of unmarked boxes.  Hopfully they will be able to have it out by Saturday.I'v gatherd a ton of acmoore 50% cupons so my friends and family will be helping if they can.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like I will be ordering most of my spooky town this year. I really want the vampire condo's and micheal is not carring it. and My micheals will not accept the ac moors coupon


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

whichypoo said:


> My micheals will not accept the ac moors coupon


Dont feel too bad. My Michaels does accept others coupons either.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

eBay has the Zeppelin for just over $30 including shipping!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200501914151&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Shadowbat said:


> Dont feel too bad. My Michaels does accept others coupons either.


When that happens you should talk to the manager and if they resist, then while you are in the store call 1-800-Michaels. Corporate will tell them to accept the 50% off AC Moore coupons. Our nearest AC Moore store is over 550 miles away and it doesn't matter.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

My Michaels now has the Spookytown out! But I missed out on the AC Moore coupon.  

If anyone has any coupons, please post them soon, since Spookytown isn't on sale this week! Thank-you!!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

prestonjjrtr said:


> When that happens you should talk to the manager and if they resist, then while you are in the store call 1-800-Michaels. Corporate will tell them to accept the 50% off AC Moore coupons. Our nearest AC Moore store is over 550 miles away and it doesn't matter.


Went to my local Michaels Saturday and they would'nt take the AC Moore coupon either. Was going to buy the Ferris Wheel, but after looking at it, even at 60 dollars with the coupon seemed a little much.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

malibuman said:


> Went to my local Michaels Saturday and they would'nt take the AC Moore coupon either. Was going to buy the Ferris Wheel, but after looking at it, even at 60 dollars with the coupon seemed a little much.


You should call the 1-800-MICHAELS since all stores regardless of where they are located are supposed to accept the AC Moore coupons. You may also want to talk to the manager. With how high Michaels has marked up the Spooky Town this year, you almost have to have a 50% off coupon.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Went to Michael's yesterday and used my 40% coupons...got The Wheel of Horror, The Ticket Booth, The Evil Clown Juggler & Booloon Seller, however Michael's isn't really carrying even half of the new Lemax Spooky Town pieces...looks like their going "Michael's exclusives" on most of the items this year, what a bummer! There's a few other pieces I want and there really isn't anywhere else to get it with a coupon. Guess I will have to order online at full price....


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Pics ? ;D


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Had the same problem with the acmoore coupon. I was trying to use it on one of those skull bust, called the number, talked to the manager but I was told it's up to the district region. It's a bunch of BS. I guess I won't be getting any spookytowns this year. It really pissed me off.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep, same here. Was told its up to the stores manager if they decide to take competitor coupons.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Found lots of neat pics of the Wheel in this eBay auction : http://cgi.ebay.com/Lemax-WHEEL-HORROR-Ferris-Wheel-Spooky-Town-MIB-/350377193722

I'm on the fence really...I like the creepy mystique of the circus and carnival..but does it really need an obvious horror look to be scary ? I really like the colors and classic fair music of the Starburst a bit more. I could always make it look old and degraded with a little paint too.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Has anyone bought either of their new "Harvest" styled items this year? I am really thinking about starting to get these.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I ran out to Michaels and bought the Brickle Residence harvest house. Only 25 bucks with the coupon. Wife and I decided to go ahead and start collecting these pieces.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Shadowbat said:


> Has anyone bought either of their new "Harvest" styled items this year? I am really thinking about starting to get these.





Shadowbat said:


> Well, I ran out to Michaels and bought the Brickle Residence harvest house. Only 25 bucks with the coupon. Wife and I decided to go ahead and start collecting these pieces. Moving on from Spooky Town. The prices on ST has just gotten too out of hand. Even with the coupons. These Signature Collection houses are more in line with what Spooky Town USED to be price wise. Plus, with the selection being close to nothing as far as what I even wanted to add to my set up, I really dont feel like Im missing out on too much. Ill get pics up soon.


It's not new really. Lemax has carried a Harvest collection for some time now. Back when Michael's carried the whole Spooky Town collection, they'd have ST on one side of the aisle and their harvest and winter stuff on the other.

I agree - Michael's has gotten way out of range for me with their mark-ups. No way are any of these buildings worth $100+. If I wanted to spend that kind of money, I'd buy Department 56. At least they appreciate in value. When I started buying ST in 2004, I was paying $20-$30 a building. No more new buildings for me either, at least not from Michael's. You can order them from some of the online dealers and pay less even with shipping - they just won't be the Michael's exclusives.

ETA: This is a pretty good source for Lemax collections, including Spooky Town. They also have some of the older Harvest stuff. http://www.lemaxvillages.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The wife still wants to get the Cattery. I like it because it looks more like the older traditional stuff ST used to have. Im thinking of just integrating everything together.


----------



## shameless3 (Aug 9, 2010)

I bought the Wheel of Horror this weekend using the 40% off coupon - the original price was $159 in Canada...nearly had a stroke but I did break down and buy it. As for the other items in stock, I wasn't really impressed with anything else and was very disappointed in the selection (tiny compared to past years).


----------



## nate555 (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't get to Garden Ridge last year, are they still carrying ST? I have been twice in the last couple of weeks but only some of their Halloween stuff is out.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

nate555 said:


> I didn't get to Garden Ridge last year, are they still carrying ST? I have been twice in the last couple of weeks but only some of their Halloween stuff is out.


My nearest GR (fort worth) no longer carries Lemax at all. No idea why. Maybe they just didn't sell enough of it to be profitable. I was very disappoointed last year because they always had a different selection that Michael's and better prices. In my opinion, GR has seriiously gone down hill. It seems they mostly want to push scrubs and cheap knock-off purses. Um, no thanks!


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought the cattery, the pumpkin patch building and the greenhouse at Michael's with the 40% coupon. Going tonight to use another coupon. Don't know if it's worth the money, but I don't know anyplace else that is cheaper with the coupon. Our Garden Ridge didn't carry them last year, either. Menards did, though, but expensive!


----------



## nate555 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Garden Ridge in the red?*

Yeah, that is my closest GR too. They seem to be having some serious cash flow issues in the last year or so. Too bad, when they had the ST stuff they would have the 50% off sale every once in a while...

Who else (besides Michales and the interweb) can you get ST?





Madame Leota said:


> My nearest GR (fort worth) no longer carries Lemax at all. No idea why. Maybe they just didn't sell enough of it to be profitable. I was very disappoointed last year because they always had a different selection that Michael's and better prices. In my opinion, GR has seriiously gone down hill. It seems they mostly want to push scrubs and cheap knock-off purses. Um, no thanks!


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

I was in a little shop in the poconos, weel two shops..... and i was some of the spooky town houses going for 150 or so..... is that normal for any other place? I realize that the peice moved and has leds on it, but come on! wow lower the prices...... and i find that the few peices that i have burn out quickly..... they are cheaply made, does any one else have this issue or was it just a fluke?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

nate555 said:


> Yeah, that is my closest GR too. They seem to be having some serious cash flow issues in the last year or so. Too bad, when they had the ST stuff they would have the 50% off sale every once in a while...
> 
> Who else (besides Michales and the interweb) can you get ST?


I don't know of any other brick and mortar retailers that carry ST in this area. I've gotten my best deals off ebay for the last two years.


----------



## nate555 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spooky Town Pricing at Michales*

Here is the price break down at Michales (anyway):


Lighted, Music, Animated: 99.00
Lighted, Music: 69.99
Lighted: 39.99







zom13ie said:


> I was in a little shop in the poconos, weel two shops..... and i was some of the spooky town houses going for 150 or so..... is that normal for any other place? I realize that the peice moved and has leds on it, but come on! wow lower the prices...... and i find that the few peices that i have burn out quickly..... they are cheaply made, does any one else have this issue or was it just a fluke?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

shameless3 said:


> I bought the Wheel of Horror this weekend using the 40% off coupon - the original price was $159 in Canada...nearly had a stroke but I did break down and buy it. As for the other items in stock, I wasn't really impressed with anything else and was very disappointed in the selection (tiny compared to past years).


I saw the Wheel myself finally..it was pretty cool and the tombstones were hilarious on it..lol but I think I'm going to wait for it to become a regular edition piece next year..maybe the price will drop.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

zom13ie said:


> I was in a little shop in the poconos, weel two shops..... and i was some of the spooky town houses going for 150 or so..... is that normal for any other place? I realize that the peice moved and has leds on it, but come on! wow lower the prices...... and i find that the few peices that i have burn out quickly..... they are cheaply made, does any one else have this issue or was it just a fluke?


Nope, you are absolutely right; quality is down and prices are up - way up! But what Michaels does is mark their pieces up about 40% and then hand out 40% off coupons with every purchase so you'll think you're getting a deal.

I have, however, gotten some pretty good deals from online dealers and even through ebay. There are many more pieces every year than what Michaels sells anyway.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a 40% off coupon now, I think they are giving them out as we speak.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is a link to an online coupon to Michael's, which they seem to update every week:

http://www.mommysavesbig.com/printable-coupons/michaels-coupon1.gif


This is the link to all the coupons:

http://printable-coupons.blogspot.com/2008/02/michaels-coupons-arts-craft-store.html


----------



## nate555 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have yet to buy my first village, which (do you feel) is the very best one ever made?


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay I bought the wheel of horror and the little monsters school house so far.. and it looks as if I will have to order the vampire condo's I really want that one..


----------



## 2E151 (Sep 10, 2009)

Question that's been bugging me for two years. My animated/lighted pieces seem to have alot of excess noise. When the lights flicker there seems to be an electrical crackle that just drives me crazy. I can mask it when I turn up the volume but alot of times I just want the piece lighted for ambient effect. 

Am I alone in this, or does this happen to everyone's pieces?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Honestly I can't recall too much..mine do hum a bit and you can hear the gears working. Of course I don't use the music/sound on mine very often anyway..preferring instead custom tracks. My Pirate display uses the Pirates of the Caribbean soundtrack turned just loud enough to drown out the mech sounds. I'm planning on doing a small evil clown theme park display as well with Virgil's KLOWN soundtrack in the background.


----------



## nate555 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can anyone suggest my first piece? The best of the best?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I think it depends where your interest lies..do you prefer haunted carnivals, pirates, classic monsters, Victorian mansions, ect.. they have all of the above.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

okay I found these guys might be a good add to the villages for little money 
http://www.perpetualkid.com/glow-in-the-dark-flesh-eating-zombies.aspx


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just finished up with our Spooky Town display this morning. Nothings plugged in and batteries arent installed yet, but at least the hard parts finished. This year we decided to leave up a permanent display in a small section of the basement. Its out of the way, safer leaving it up than packing it away, especially since we dont have all the original boxes, and we can enjoy it year round. Ill get some picks up later.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> Just finished up with our Spooky Town display this morning. Nothings plugged in and batteries arent installed yet, but at least the hard parts finished. This year we decided to leave up a permanent display in a small section of the basement. Its out of the way, safer leaving it up than packing it away, especially since we dont have all the original boxes, and we can enjoy it year round. Ill get some picks up later.


Please do post some pics Shadowbat! 
I just started collecting last year, and I'm trying to convince the wife to let me do a permanent display. She wont let me leave it in the dinning room though........ She did let me go ahead and set it up this month. She is starting to get a little more tolerant of my obsession........


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm going to start setting mine up the first week of September. I don't have the room to leave my display up all year round since the corner I use is where the Christmas tree eventually goes.

Look forward to start seeing some pictures from everyone!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

whichypoo said:


> okay I found these guys might be a good add to the villages for little money
> http://www.perpetualkid.com/glow-in-the-dark-flesh-eating-zombies.aspx


Theyre too tall for spooky town unfortunately. They're closer to star wars figure size.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Dminor said:


> Theyre too tall for spooky town unfortunately. They're closer to star wars figure size.


That's a shame..since I thought I could also use the B-Movie crowd figures they sell as well...heh heh


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Not pictured is the skull fountain and lighthouse. My son displays those in his room. There were also some accessory items I chose not to add this year. Maybe if I expand Ill put them back in. The first pirate ship was a casualty this year. No fixing, had to be sunk. lol Also, the witches den caught fire (seriously) 2 years ago, so that piece is no longer a part of our set. 

The harvest house I just purchased is going to be a seperate display piece upstairs. This is our "Spooky Town". Notice we stick with the more traditional styled pieces.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Hopefully we don't have to wait so long this year!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

LOL. I just took down the display table and moved all our ST pieces to a tiered display stand instead. Our cats were having too much fun on the set up and broke afew of the figurines and mini pieces.


----------

